# My WIP Imperial Fists Army



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

Hi guys,I actually don't remember if I already posted here my IM army,so in case i've already posted I apologise!

Here weee gooooooo

Lysander in His Might!













A group photo!




The terminators!










The tactical marine!








A lot of photos,hope you enjoy!

Bye!:so_happy:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I love it. Especialy Lysanders hammer. +rep.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice work. Have some rep.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Great work dude keep it up. +rep


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

thanks guys!!

hope to post some new models soon!k:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn... That's some awesome work there dude! Beautiful paint job, and with yellow as well!

+Rep


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Really nice job on the yellows and great work on Lysander's face.

Constructive critisism wise; your metallics are looking a little flat and not quite on a par with the rest of your paint job. Not sure what process you've used but following a similar method to the one you've used for your yellow will work.

Personally i'd go:
BGM, badab black, BGM, Thinned badab black, Chainmail highlights.

Dead qucik easy and neat but will make your metallics 'pop' a little more in line with the rest of the job you've done

[all said I may be completely wrong and it may be the photography :grin: ]


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Damn... That's some awesome work there dude! Beautiful paint job, and with yellow as well!
> 
> +Rep


thanks!!:so_happy:



the.alleycat.uk said:


> Really nice job on the yellows and great work on Lysander's face.
> 
> Constructive critisism wise; your metallics are looking a little flat and not quite on a par with the rest of your paint job. Not sure what process you've used but following a similar method to the one you've used for your yellow will work.
> 
> ...


thanks man,actually if there is a thing that i'm good at painting,that's metallics:laugh: and,even if I actually didn't work a lot on those hammers(becouse i suppose you're talking about the terminators)i did about what you said

base of BGM,wash of babab+purple,lights with chainmail,and then with mithril.unfortunately I'm very bad when we;re talking about taking photos.and the metallics are the ardest thing to photograf!

anyway i was thinking about(when i'll finish the rest of the army though)to repaint the hammers like the lysander's one..i'll see!:mrgreen:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, just wow, those are amazing fists

I'll be the first to beg for a tutorial on your yellow Its magnificent

Have some well deserved rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

they look awesome! i am going to start some imperial fists. and i was wondering how you do your yellow? (+rep)


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good looking army for sure. Well done! (Although, some may say my opinion is a little biased in this case:wink


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

never... Imperial Fist rock the kasba.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful work...nice job with Lysander...the details just jump out...thumbs up and rep your way!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

wow awesome job, love the way you made yellow look good


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Woaaww awsome How much :laugh: lol ahh great paint


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those are bloomin' excellent. Have some rep.


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

thankssss guysss!!:biggrin:

veeery pleased of all this comments!

by the way,lysander won a little time ago the best of show in an online contest,winning 100$ award for me:so_happy:not bad!

i'm just a little sad, becouse i don't have him anymore in my list!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

bloody eye of terror these guys are awsome, how did you pull off the highlighting so well?

Definitly + rep mate.


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

since already a couple of you guys asked me how I painted them,i'm gonna tell you the colours!

okay so, base of white primer
then first paint with bad moon yellow(wich gw doesn't produce anymore though -_-)
the I used different washes,the first one was ogryn flesh.
then i highlighed with bad moon,and then even more adding white!

hope this helps you,i'll do a tutorial if i'm able since really everyone is asking me how i did them:so_happy:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah a tut would be good


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Your Imp Fists look great but you have snow going up the cloak but no snow anywhere else on any of their armors. I figured there would at least be some on the feet/legs of the Marines. Great looking army none the less.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

are you nutz djinn the bases are covered in snow 

edit: i understand what you mean now .... and i agree


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Your Imp Fists look great but you have snow going up the cloak but no snow anywhere else on any of their armors. I figured there would at least be some on the feet/legs of the Marines. Great looking army none the less.


yep you're right! it's just that Lysander was the last miniature I painted so i had that idea only when I finished him!:so_happy:

i'll add some snow to the marines,as well on the veicles!:grin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

_Really_ like the yellow. I like the browny shade you've got going on. The metals on the whole are excellent, though not sure about the purple tint on the Thunder Hammers - not that they don't look good however.

The snow looks great on the cloak.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah the snow on the cloak look awesome, add that to the feet and legs and your Marines will be over the top! Looking forward to seeing more of these (right Damned?).


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Really neat Fists!
Im always amazed over people that can bare painting a whole army yellow:grin:


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Most excellent looking army! I love the snow effect and the yellow is spot on. What else do you have planned for this army?

+Rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Yeah the snow on the cloak look awesome, add that to the feet and legs and your Marines will be over the top! Looking forward to seeing more of these (right Damned?).



Yeah..., I keep checking back here for more updates. These are very good looking Fist:victory:


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

any chance you can tell us how you do the snow bases?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was hoping that this would get you bugged again to paint a few more to expand your army a bit.


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

hi guys,sorry but i was on holiday in france for a week so i didn't check the forum!

at the moment i cannot paint becouse i don't have my models,colours ecc with me,but i'll start painting again at the beginning og august,so keep on looking at this topic,becouse i will update here the new models!(almost all veicles left!)


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

TheSommo said:


> thankssss guysss!!:biggrin:
> 
> veeery pleased of all this comments!
> 
> ...


Yeah on miniwargaming.com


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

exceptional work...Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

hi guys!! i continued my painting,it's the time for the sternguard!







they need a lot of work,but i thought it would have been nice to post them anyway :grin:

i'll soon posst photos of the finished unit!

bye!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking good sommo i like the way you paint yellow.. are they AoBR minis?


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Look awsome. But why do i see dark elves, marines, and dwarf artillery????


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

123birds said:


> Look awsome. But why do i see dark elves, marines, and dwarf artillery????


they made a successful Outflank movement while nobody was looking :biggrin:


----------



## TheSommo (May 3, 2008)

thanks guys :grin: actually there are dark elves,but the dwarf artillery is actually a thunderfire:grin:

ps:why the hell they keep moving my topic around?the painting zone wasn't good anymore??:threaten:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, another bloody Lysander player . Sommo , you and Damned Fist must go the way of the dodo for that reason alone lol.

Fantastic looking army through and through. Beautiful and clean paint on these models from top to bottom. Colour me very impressed.

Oh and your thread was probably moved to Project Logs as that is where continuous and ongoing threads go. The main Modelling and Painting section is for threads with just a few pics of a single model or two. Since this has basically turned into a log, into Project Logs it was sent


----------

